# new single file law near orangetown be careful or pay fine or jail



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

https://www.lohud.com/story/news/lo...GyO57g2nvasaXYfnEAgaAlS30q-x3dSNTjjbmVM3MVflA


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Should be interesting to see how aggressively they enforce this. But since (according to the article) state law says cyclist "can move to the center if the road isn't safe and to avoid parked cars and other obstacles", I would expect groups of cyclists to do just that as a form of protest.

Also, I wonder, if two cyclists are riding side-by-side, are both cyclists in violation of the law, or just the cyclist on the left?


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

"What are you in for?"

"Riding two abreast..."

"What?"


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

As someone who got ticketed for this years ago, it only applies when there are two cyclists side by side. I usually ride solo now and avoid this non-sense. But the process is simple. If there are two cyclists next to each other the one furthest away from the curb gets the ticket. If you are riding solo of course you can move to the center and avoid an obstacle.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> As someone who got ticketed for this years ago, it only applies when there are two cyclists side by side. I usually ride solo now and avoid this non-sense. But the process is simple. If there are two cyclists next to each other the one furthest away from the curb gets the ticket. If you are riding solo of course you can move to the center and avoid an obstacle.


how would this work if you are simply passing another cyclist, as opposed to riding side by side for a long period


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

One of the nearby towns stops cyclists periodically and gives warnings about riding two wide.

Okay, I can see that large groups can be annoying and disruptive, and some warning enforcement can help.

But a spread out group of cyclists riding single file doesn't allow traffic to pass either, unless the roads are quite straight to see far ahead, and there's no oncoming traffic.

An informal group of cyclists cruising at 13-14 mph, staying in the right tire track, and spread out 5 or 10 bike lengths apart would completely block traffic from passing.

Some years ago, in SF, they started ticketing for running stop signs. The riders retaliated by completely obeying traffic laws, with each cyclist stopping, putting a foot down, and looking both ways. Gridlock.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

just an aside, i saw a police vehicle near oak tree road out as I rode north. it was really early and no tickets were being issued but the single file sign was clearly evident.


----------

